
Ingenious Flipper Bridge Melds Left-Side Drivers With Right-Side Drivers - McKittrick
http://www.fastcompany.com/1660258/traffic-report-how-to-switch-to-the-other-side-of-the-road-without-causing-a-70-car-pileup?partner=yahoobuzz
======
zach
In a game design mentality, you would instead switch them with a explicit
crossover having unique signage so there would be a memorable moment, and
other indicators or challenges that will clearly (and safely) shake them out
of the former driving mode.

For example, there could be roadway exits or green arrows on the customary
side for the driving direction, fake parked cars on the other side of the
street, lights that flash like runway lights to simulate traffic and even a
"challenge" intersection where there is no oncoming traffic (or warning sign!)
on the former driving side. Vehicles that do enter the wrong side of that
intersection could trigger lit in-roadway arrows that direct the mistaken
driver to enter a center lane to merge.

------
frankus
From the headline I thought they were talking about the Diverging Diamond:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1204033...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=120403340)

~~~
gxti
The original post is obvious and not worthy of nearly so many words, but yours
is damn interesting. I have a thing for infrastructure, I guess.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Perhaps an even better idea would have been to get rid of cars in Hong Kong
completely (and then switch over buses and taxis to right hand driving).

~~~
vorg
I'm sure the mainland will require Hong Kong to switch to righthand side
driving before the border comes down in 2047 or whenever. A bridge connecting
the two should foresee this.

